# Custom wood weapons



## JLC (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm looking for someone that can do some custom wood weapons and able to do them with some engraving. Anyone know of such a craftsmen?


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 30, 2009)

What exactly are you looking for?  Training weapons or presentation weapons?  And what weapons?


----------



## Blindside (Jun 30, 2009)

Try this place:

http://www.woodenswords.com/


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jun 30, 2009)

Or http://sdksupplies.netfirms.com/


----------



## David43515 (Jun 30, 2009)

Wood gets "carved", only metals are "engraved".


----------



## JLC (Jul 2, 2009)

David43515 said:


> Wood gets "carved", only metals are "engraved".


 
Thanks Dave... my bad, custom wood weapons that are "carved".  The weapons would be for presentation only.  And lets just start with short staffs.... escrima, for the sake of this post.


----------



## mendozahoney (Sep 28, 2009)

I know Philippines is good in these kind of customization. 
try our friends there.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Sep 28, 2009)

If you're doing sticks, you might just look for the raw materials and make some for the gifts. Shaping Escrima sticks is seriously awesome, and really puts something special into it.

I made a pair for one of my instructors and I think I spent about 2 hours on the burning. I like to think of it as painting with flames .


----------



## MBuzzy (Sep 28, 2009)

Any idea if any of these places will do Chinese (Hanja or Kanji) characters?


----------



## Myrmidon (Sep 29, 2009)

http://kingfisherwoodworks.com/
http://www.little-raven.com/RS/MA/index.html


----------



## Miles (Oct 8, 2009)

MT member Master Jay Penfil works closely with GM Peter Carbone who is such a craftsman.  You can PM Master Penfil and he can provide details.


----------



## shane (Apr 13, 2010)

Myrmidon said:


> http://kingfisherwoodworks.com/
> http://www.little-raven.com/RS/MA/index.html



Woo useful link you have share thanks....


----------



## Mark Jordan (Apr 26, 2010)

Try Philippines.  There's a province there - Pampanga, I believe that makes such exquisite carving and you can choose what kind of wood to use.


----------

